# Good fantasy (help me, internets! you're my only hope!)



## opaltiger (Oct 26, 2008)

so recently I have been rather spoilt, reading _good_ fantasy (I know, what an odd notion). Now I have sort of run out. It is vexing.

So I am turning to you, oh internets! Help me find something to read! :(

A short list of said good fantasy:


A Song of Ice and Fire - George R. R. Martin
Temeraire - Naomi Novik
stuff - Robin Hobb
The Earthsea Quartet - Ursula K. Le Guin
there is more I swear
stuff - Neil Gaiman

So. Any ideas? I am open to all genres of fantasy (with the possible exception of heroic fantasy). Although good epic fantasy is about as rare as a real French steak.

ETA: Other authors I have read but who aren't quite of the calibre of the above:


David Eddings
Garth Nix
Terry Pratchett (yes, I am serious)
Anne McCaffrey (early work)
Tamora Pierce, albeit when I was slightly younger
I don't know there is more I swear

And then stuff you should keep away from me, but I read anyway in fits of masochism:


Robert Jordan
Terry Goodkind
Christopher Paolini


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 26, 2008)

Read The Dresden Files by Jim Butcher. :o They're very fun!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 26, 2008)

The Abhorsen Trilogy (beginning with Sabriel) by Garth Nix is excellent; I highly recommend them. ^^


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 26, 2008)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> The Abhorsen Trilogy (beginning with Sabriel) by Garth Nix is excellent; I highly recommend them. ^^


Been there, done that, got the shirt. Definitely above average, but I'm not sure I'd put it on my list up there.

Butterfree: Hmm, I am not exactly a fan of urban fantasy, but duly noted.

ETA: Actually has anyone here read Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn by Tad Williams? I have heard a few good things, plus it is a _complete_ epic fantasy series (albeit in only four books).


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 27, 2008)

That's odd! I was expecting Jonathan Stroud somewhere up there.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 27, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> That's odd! I was expecting Jonathan Stroud somewhere up there.


See the above about urban fantasy. Anyway I'm not sure where I'd put him.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, opal, this is urban fantasy but I really enjoyed it.

_The Night Watch_ by Sergei Lukyanenko which starts of the Night Watch trilogy (though it's not longer a trilogy as he's written a foruth book). It's very good.


----------

